# Extant



## REBerg (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone else watching this series? Couldn't find a thread for it.
The first season of this show, another CBS sci-fi effort, seemed very slow to develop. The last couple of season one episodes brought some action. Season two has taken the show into alien invasion/government conspiracy terrirory. It's holding my interest, although I could do without the telekinetic glowing eyes thing.
I like the new freelance dectective introduced, J.D. Richter, played by Jeffrey Dean Morgan. I immediately disliked another new character, Gen. Tobias Shepherd, but didn't know why. I figured it out as soon as he spoke his first "man-in-command" lines. He is played by David Morrissey, the infamous "Governor" from _The Walking Dead_.
*2.03 Empathy for the Devil*


Spoiler



Star Halle Berry. playing astronaut Dr. Molly Woods, shot and may have killed the good general during the last minutes of this episode. Pity.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 16, 2015)

Just watched the pilot for season 1, and it was very, very good.

Not only did it have great atmosphere and tension, but it was great to see how key SF elements had been worked into seemingly ordinary events.

I am seriously looking forward to watching more episodes - and really surprised that this has not had more comment so far.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 17, 2015)

Btw, I have to admit to a degree of gender bias in avoiding this show before now. The idea that it was about Halle Berry being pregant just didn't inspire me to want to watch it. Additionally, I also questioned whether an Amazon Prime produced TV series would be up to scratch.

However, the pilot episode made it clear that this was a full-on science fiction series that covers major themes in intelligent ways, and has great production values. If you haven't taken a look at it yet, I'd strongly recommend it.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 17, 2015)

As a veteran of both full seasons, I would give the series a solid "B." While it rose above mediocre, it didn't quite get to outstanding. It did remain interesting.

The multitude of SF elements incorporated by the series might be as much a weakness as a strength. Halle Berry's Oscar-winning star power did much to keep the series afloat for the second season.

When CBS decided not to green light a third summer outing, the network kept Berry in its stable by giving her a new legal drama.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2015)

Something I really enjoy about this is the attention to background detail, that never becomes a focus yet clearly helps build a sense of this being the near future. I swear that in an earlier episode we see the characters in a driverless car. And in episode 3 that was clearly an electric car. Background details that help make this all the more real and convincing. Also - I do like those phone designs.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 23, 2015)

I will get this when it comes out on DVD. Thoroughly looking forward to seeing it, though.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2016)

The one annoyance I have with this is that everyone is too trusting. The most extreme example is the male character, Odin, who - without question or challenge - is able to wander freely around a billion-dollar development lab, and take its key project out and about by himself despite the big focus on ensuring that project having a very carefully controlled set of stimuli.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 17, 2016)

Started season 2. Thought the opening episode started strong, with a couple of interesting surprises. Not least - John Winchester! Though the dialogue when we first meet that character was somewhat pulpy.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 22, 2016)

Season 2 has seen a good run of strong episodes so far. The tension is great.

Molly Woods (Halle Berry) is a more feisty character, and the conflict - internet, and external - that's developing is quite superb. I hope it manages to keep momentum, though I appreciate there is no season after this - so fingers-crossed there's no cliffhanger.


----------

